# ???



## serpentseye (Feb 20, 2010)

did they really sow ferrets mouths shut hundereds of years ago? Hawksport said so on my thread ' birds of prey' did this horrible thing really happen?


----------



## brackenhwv (Mar 28, 2010)

yes they did, sometimes using brass rings too. Thankfully a pratice that has stopped. it was to prevent the ferret killing the rabbit underground and laying up too. lots of other practises have thankfully stopped as well


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Would I lie to you?


----------

